# Maxium travel distance to a restroom



## ADAguy (Oct 12, 2017)

Is there a maximum travel distance on a T-II Middle School campus between a gym without RR's to RR's in another building on campus. (May it exceed 300"?)


----------



## mark handler (Oct 12, 2017)

The DSA did not adopt the distance sections.
Good question for DSA?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 13, 2017)

Yes, but what of an existing corner gas station, must they provide a separate POT from the public way when doing a station remodel and if using the drive aisle for the POT what of the CBC requirement to provide continuous  TD's along both sides of the POT within or crossing the hazardous way?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 14, 2017)

I say no.

11B-206.2.1 Site arrival points. At least one accessible route shall be provided within the site from accessible parking spaces and accessible passenger loading zones; public streets and sidewalks; and public transportation stops to the accessible building or facility entrance they serve. Where more than one route is provided, all routes must be accessible.
Exceptions:
*2.  An accessible route shall not be required between site arrival points and the building or facility entrance if the only means of access between them is a vehicular way not providing pedestrian access.*

11B-206.2.2 Within a site. At least one accessible route shall connect accessible buildings, accessible facilities, accessible elements, and accessible spaces that are on the same site. * 
Exception: An accessible route shall not be required between accessible buildings, accessible facilities, accessible elements, and accessible spaces if the only means of access between them is a vehicular way not providing pedestrian access.*


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes Mark, for an existing corner service station but if designed new with a mini-mart as they do, it would be possible to provide a separate POT from the sidewalk to the store entrance.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 16, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Yes Mark, for an existing corner service station but if designed new with a mini-mart as they do, it would be possible to provide a separate POT from the sidewalk to the store entrance.


Possible, anything is possible.
Code required? based on site. In most cases yes


----------

